# Cali King Snake advice!



## K11SS (Sep 2, 2012)

Got as above last night with viv and "full setup" but when I brought it home and plug it all in the temp is only 65deg from only a heat mat, I know it should be 80's but it has no heat light so I'm off to purchase one just now!

Questions are: 

anything else I should get?

Is it ok for the temp to be 65 at night or should I try get a bigger heat mat? 

Any advice greatly appreciated! 

Pepper


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

This is the fundamental reason why vivs should be set-up and dry ran before buying the animal.

If you turn the thermostat to the desired temperature it will reach it.

Do you have a thermostat?


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

It sounds like the snake came in the set up already.
You need to buy a thermostat for any heat source.
What wattage is the mat and how much of the floor does it cover?


----------



## K11SS (Sep 2, 2012)

The mat looks to be 20w, without checking as it is stuck to the underside of the viv and don't want to move and upset snake more.

I do not have a thermostat but I did buy a 35w heat lamp to sit over the tank and it heat the tank up to 85deg so she is more active now! 

Could someone link me to a thermostat setup as I am not sure on what I would be looking for or how it would be incorporated in to my tank! 

I got the snake from a girl who fell pregnant and needed the money for the baby but I don't think the snake was properly look after temp and environment wise!

She seems healthy but quite aggressive so I'll need to be patient with her hence why I want to get the right environment 

Thanks a lot Stephen


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Habistat Dimming Thermostat 600w - Surrey Pet Supplies

You need to buy one ASAP, a thermostat is the single most important piece of safety equipment you can own.

Its a MUST MUST MUST.

You only need one heat source and the mat must cover 1/3 of the vivarium to properly heat it.

With two heat sources and no stat you are at serious risk of causing brain damage or even death to your king snake.

One heat source regulated with a thermostat is all that is required.


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't panic. It won't die overnight if the temp stays at normal room temp. Calis are tough snakes and can withstand drops. The Pacific US can get pretty cold, so I doubt it's going to drop dead without a stat for a short time. I also doubt that a 35 watt bulb is going to cook it. The percentage of mat coverage depends on the size of the viv as well as other external factors, such as radiators. Also, the snake is much smaller than you are, so, what may feel cooler to you will likely be ok for the serpent. 

Have a read up on optimal Cali king temps and go by those. But, it'll be OK for a day or so as long as you don't put it in the freezer, which I'm sure you won't.


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

K11SS said:


> The mat looks to be 20w, without checking as it is stuck to the underside of the viv and don't want to move and upset snake more.
> 
> I do not have a thermostat but I did buy a 35w heat lamp to sit over the tank and it heat the tank up to 85deg so she is more active now!
> 
> ...


Afterthought: is the snake the father?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

K11SS said:


> The mat looks to be 20w, without checking as *it is stuck to the underside of the viv* and don't want to move and upset snake more.



If the viv is wood and the heatmat is on the outside . . . . it just aint gonna work, No way, No how

Just move it, you wont upset the snake. Cali kings are almost bomb proof.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

K11SS said:


> The mat looks to be 20w, without checking as it is stuck to the underside of the viv and don't want to move and upset snake more.


A 20W heat mat will be rather large? How big is the viv?
What is the viv made of? If it's wood I'd just remove the mat and stick with using a lamp, you need to get a thermostat and a thermometer to measure the temps for it first BEFORE turning it on. Too cold is better than overheating a snake.

Do not feed it until you have the heating sorted out. They need heat to digest food.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I would go for the Habistat Mat Stat for a heat mat:
Mat Stat

For my King I set it to about 30c and allow a gradient. You'll still need to monitor temps with a digital thermometer as thermostats CAN be unrealiable! An absolute must have though as heat mats can reach VERY high temperatures.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Alasse12 said:


> Don't panic. It won't die overnight if the temp stays at normal room temp. Calis are tough snakes and can withstand drops. The Pacific US can get pretty cold, so I doubt it's going to drop dead without a stat for a short time. I also doubt that a 35 watt bulb is going to cook it. The percentage of mat coverage depends on the size of the viv as well as other external factors, such as radiators. Also, the snake is much smaller than you are, so, what may feel cooler to you will likely be ok for the serpent.
> 
> Have a read up on optimal Cali king temps and go by those. But, it'll be OK for a day or so as long as you don't put it in the freezer, which I'm sure you won't.


two heat sources uncontrolled certainly will make a snake over-heat and die.

And no external things don't matter, a thermostat will heat it to the temps, regardless weather i have a fan-heater or furnace next to it.


Stats are essential and you de-meaning them wont help.


----------



## K11SS (Sep 2, 2012)

1st off thanks so much to everyone for your inputs! I keep a close eye on the temps and switch the mat off myself when it's at temp but I ordered a mat stat off eBay and should be here soon! The light I put on for a few hours during the noon period but again I watch the temps closely!

The viv is 3 ft and all glass with the heat mat on the underside of the glass and the heat mat covers approx half of the floor area with the 35w halogen lamp directly above! 

Tried feeding today but I got a fright on her 1st strike and she backed off lol! Eventually she didn't eat so ill try again tomoz! What can I say I'm new to this lol! She was fed 8 days ago so need this sorted ASAP 

Again thanks a lot for your input guys! 

Pepper


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

hi there

might as well add this while i'm passing through

have you got a guard over the bulb?
if not, i advise buying one of those too, just incase the
snake burns itself on the bulb

Daz


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

dazdaraz said:


> hi there
> 
> might as well add this while i'm passing through
> 
> ...


I would assume as the viv is glass, the bulb will be outside the viv anyway.


----------



## K11SS (Sep 2, 2012)

Correct, the lamp is outside with wire mesh inside the viv! 

I'm really keen to do this right and appreciate the help  

Pepper


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

I do the same, i have a lamp on top of the mesh.

Works perfectly.

PK


----------



## K11SS (Sep 2, 2012)

Got my thermostat!  Where is best to put the sensor? Low down? How low should I put it? She is shedding just now too so she is all milky and I'm kinda worried I might do something to hurt her if take too long with this! However this fear is like dropping a baby, you know you won't but it still makes you all scared and nervous about it lol 

Thanks Pepper


----------



## K11SS (Sep 2, 2012)

I think my Cali might be a little under weight? She seems to spend a lot of time in the hide, on the hot side! She feels like her skin is a bit baggy? If that make sense? 

She seems to be very milky too which I know is shedding but she has been that way for a week now. She only eat on Sunday so I've not bothered her til she craps, then I'm going to put her in a tub with wet paper towels? 

She seems very inactive too so being inexperienced I don't know if its normal!

Thanks for any input 

Pepper


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

pk93 said:


> two heat sources uncontrolled certainly will make a snake over-heat and die.
> 
> And no external things don't matter, a thermostat will heat it to the temps, regardless weather i have a fan-heater or furnace next to it.
> 
> ...


I wasn't demeaning (showing a lack of respect toward) stats, I was saying to the op that they didn't need to panic if the snake was without a stat for a few days. I use stats myself, and have great respect for them, as inanimate objects, but I don't stress out if a snake experiences temperatures outside of the '_exact, recommended, must do or the snake will die immediately' _range.

Whether you were referring to the weather as an external factor, or whether you meant something else, I can't tell.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Alasse12 said:


> Whether you were referring to the weather as an external factor, or whether you meant something else, I can't tell.


Sorry for jumping down your throat then.

Swap a few letters and work it out yourself. : victory:


----------



## K11SS (Sep 2, 2012)

Any snake advice then to previous post? Lol  

Thanks pepper


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

K11SS said:


> I think my Cali might be a little under weight? She seems to spend a lot of time in the hide, on the hot side! She feels like her skin is a bit baggy? If that make sense?
> 
> She seems to be very milky too which I know is shedding but she has been that way for a week now. She only eat on Sunday so I've not bothered her til she craps, then I'm going to put her in a tub with wet paper towels?
> 
> ...


Snakes move very little, your king snake will be most active at night time, When shedding comes around, the snake should go into "blue" for a week or so, it will then go back to normal colour and shed in the next few days.

Snakes have a slow metabolism so no need to wait for the snake to poo, just feed every sunday regardless. 

The snake will most likely be in the hide on the hot side for 90% of the time.


I couldn't tell you if the snake is under weight unless you post a picture, but even then its hard to tell, as long as its eating every week it should be fine. 

Hopefully that answered your questions, ask as many as you want. : victory:


PK


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

The sometimes look a little 'baggy' when due to shed if it is eating ok then don't worry, i feed my cali right through the shed cycle and she is a lovely eater


----------



## K11SS (Sep 2, 2012)

I've only had her 1 week so I can't say what her cycles are yet  she seems "ok" for now though but I'm gonna up her meal size to small mice from fuzzies I think! 

She poo'd tonight too and I cleaned it out! So that more positive steps  I can't wait to be handling her regular and get used to her over the next few months  be great too see he grow! 

These Calis grow to like 5-6 feet right? How thick do they get? 

Pepper


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

K11SS said:


> I've only had her 1 week so I can't say what her cycles are yet  she seems "ok" for now though but I'm gonna up her meal size to small mice from fuzzies I think!
> 
> She poo'd tonight too and I cleaned it out! So that more positive steps  I can't wait to be handling her regular and get used to her over the next few months  be great too see he grow!
> 
> ...


King snakes are very slender snakes, and will most likely top out at 4-5 foot, adult size is reached at around 3-4 years of age.

King snakes are very manageable even when fully grown.


----------



## K11SS (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for your input PK! You've been a great help! 

She shed today too using the wet paper towel technique! She looks great now! 

Pepper


----------

